# Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chrono titanium carbon fiber LE census



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

Curious to see where are the 500 model of this LE...
Mine is 451/500
What about yours?


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

there it goes



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry mate, this is a beautiful LE but this is not the one I was referring.
If I'm not wrong this is the ISS limited edition, but the one wanted are the carbon fiber dial and titanium case/strap chronograph edition


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

I see you mean that one, not mine !!! pictures were made on a fortis party near barcelona



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

fquiroga said:


> I see you mean that one, not mine !!! pictures were made on a fortis party near barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yes that one on the left!
Would have love to be at this party!
I can see you knew this forum also...
Cheers!


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

hugel said:


> Is there some confusion over these two models ? I have exactly this problem, as mention in another post today. It is a weird coincidence..
> 
> hugel


There is no reason to have confusion, they are two distinctive model, one ISS LE, one carbon fiber dial LE...


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

this is one the most famous !!! party was funny :-d:-d:-d maybe you know relojesespeciales.com



XR1200 said:


> Yes that one on the left!
> Would have love to be at this party!
> I can see you knew this forum also...
> Cheers!


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

So, beautiful limited edition where are you???


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

My partner bought me one at the weekend. It is the first titanium watch I have owned and is very light (140g) compared to my steel bracelet Flieger (160g) and Sinn U1 on bracelet 220g!

The carbon face is not as deep black as my Marinemaster and the subdials are quite busy. It looks very technical is a joy to use. It is number 25x of 500 bought here in Switzerland.

hugel


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

hugel said:


> My partner bought me one at the weekend. It is the first titanium watch I have owned and is very light (140g) compared to my steel bracelet Flieger (160g) and Sinn U1 on bracelet 220g!
> 
> The carbon face is not as deep black as my Marinemaster and the subdials are quite busy. It looks very technical is a joy to use. It is number 25x of 500 bought here in Switzerland.
> 
> hugel


Hi Hugel!
Congratulation for your new Fortis!
Please send pics! love to see another one than mine!
Now we need the other 498!
Cheers


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

content deleted


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

Content deleted


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

So where are the 499 others??? is there any body around?


----------



## sleng (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, here are mine LE
Cheers
Sleng


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to Sleng to play the game, muchas gracias amigo!

So mine: 451/500

Hugel: 25/500, we still wait for pictures

Sleng: 224/500

So where are the 496others? Cheers


----------



## s14power (Nov 23, 2008)

i have #20/500


----------

